# Annie is a Cover Girl! -Brag-



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I know, I know, totally late, but I wanted to show off!!
Annie is on the cover of a Boxerforums calendar, and I personally think she did it well! Yeah, she's pretty much famous. :wink: Not one, not two, but THREE pictures of my little girl on the cover. 

And shes inside of it, too. 

I flipping love Annie. 

Check it out!
Wall Calendar 2010 > "The Org"


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yay! She has the cover all to herself! What a beautiful girl she is


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is super cute! And deserves to have the cover!

I will brag too if you don't mind LOL...Akasha made the month of April in the Rocky Mountain Great Dane Rescue calendar this year too!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay your pups are both famous! :biggrin:

Super cute and well-deserved too!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

You both have the right to brag! How sweet for both of you! Both dogs are well within the bragging rights! Too cute!:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, what an honor! 

Goes to prove what a beautiful sweet dog she is!!!

Let's just hope she doesn't get too much of an ego now.

"No photos, please!"


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> She is super cute! And deserves to have the cover!
> 
> I will brag too if you don't mind LOL...Akasha made the month of April in the Rocky Mountain Great Dane Rescue calendar this year too!


Congrats to you too!

Flip will never be a cover boy for rescue poodles. 
The poodle folks are a bit snotty and don't like him because his coloring is wrong and he
doesn't have a continental clip..or even a traditional poodle clip. I am guessing they think he looks too much like a 'doodle.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think he is perfectly handsome...and would definitely include him in a calendar. I personally think that they show cut poodles are kinda ridiculous looking...hard to take them seriously LOL :wink:

Actually I really, really want to get a "Dog of the Month" contest going and each dog that wins the month gets that month in the calendar, but I have yet to hear back from the site owner about getting that forum set up. I might just start a stickied thread in the General Chat forum with each months contest...what do you all think of that idea?


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm a poodle owner, but I guess I'm not a "poodle folk" cause I *hate* those stupid show cuts. IMO, they are one of the most grotesque things I've seen.
The only cut that Seamus or any poodle of mine will ever have is a puppy cut. 
I don't *even* want to get into my feelings about conformation and the need to have a poodle cut, etc.

I don't have any calender pics to show of him, but here's an agility web page I do. Seamus is the poodle dood in a couple pictures on top.
Glacier Chasers photo fundraiser, dog agility, kalispell

NOTE: for some reason, I can't just insert the url. It insists on putting all the metatags in when I want to make it clickable. Anyone know why?

It's dogshots.biz


Joe



spookychick13 said:


> Congrats to you too!
> 
> Flip will never be a cover boy for rescue poodles.
> The poodle folks are a bit snotty and don't like him because his coloring is wrong and he
> doesn't have a continental clip..or even a traditional poodle clip. I am guessing they think he looks too much like a 'doodle.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I think he is perfectly handsome...and would definitely include him in a calendar. I personally think that they show cut poodles are kinda ridiculous looking...hard to take them seriously LOL :wink:
> 
> Actually I really, really want to get a "Dog of the Month" contest going and each dog that wins the month gets that month in the calendar, but I have yet to hear back from the site owner about getting that forum set up. I might just start a stickied thread in the General Chat forum with each months contest...what do you all think of that idea?


Thanks 

I would definitely be interested, it would be fun!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

StdPoo Dad said:


> I'm a poodle owner, but I guess I'm not a "poodle folk" cause I *hate* those stupid show cuts. IMO, they are one of the most grotesque things I've seen.
> The only cut that Seamus or any poodle of mine will ever have is a puppy cut.
> I don't *even* want to get into my feelings about conformation and the need to have a poodle cut, etc.
> 
> ...


Seamus is a very handsome boy!

I agree about the poodle cuts! They are silly.
I think Seamus and Flip are much cuter as they are. :biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I know, I know, totally late, but I wanted to show off!!
> Annie is on the cover of a Boxerforums calendar, and I personally think she did it well! Yeah, she's pretty much famous. :wink: Not one, not two, but THREE pictures of my little girl on the cover.
> 
> And shes inside of it, too.
> ...


thats pretty cool. how do you apply? is there a golden calender?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thats pretty cool. how do you apply? is there a golden calender?


It was a contest on a Boxer forum. 
I'm sure there is in a Golden club or forum. The contests don't usually come around til around october though.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, he thanks you too. All the people at Home Depot sure like him, we just got back from there. We got there all the time, not to buy stuff, but just to walk him. 



spookychick13 said:


> Seamus is a very handsome boy!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

StdPoo Dad said:


> Thanks, he thanks you too. All the people at Home Depot sure like him, we just got back from there. We got there all the time, not to buy stuff, but just to walk him.


Haha I do that with Peyton too. Very good socialization for them! I definitely prefer the puppy cut on most dogs over the show cut.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

StdPoo Dad said:


> I'm a poodle owner, but I guess I'm not a "poodle folk" cause I *hate* those stupid show cuts. IMO, they are one of the most grotesque things I've seen.


I honestly think that any breed in their proper show cut is silly. 
I have a cocker spaniel puppy who will be in a forever puppy cut because the show cuts are just obnoxious.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great success Annie and Akasha! Cover dogs, wonder dogs! How cute they are, and how proud you must be to have them in those calendars.

I'm all for the pet of the month, only after I figure out the picture thing..Haha


----------

